

Integrating StatusPage.io(S2013) with PagerDuty(S2010) - scootklein
http://blog.statuspage.io/integrating-statuspage-with-pagerduty

======
ultrasaurus
Both Danny from StatusPage.io and me from PagerDuty are going to be at
Velocity in Santa Clara today and tomorrow if anyone has any questions. There
will likely be some of us who can answer questions at DevOpsDays SV on Friday
and Saturday.

------
sudonim
Nice work gang! I love the idea of internal status pages as well since not
everything that we generate alerts about necessarily affects customers.

